# Zombie Weapons



## radicaldalzero

I like to make "Zombie" weapons. I have sold quit a few of these over the last year.


----------



## A Watchman

radicaldalzero said:


> I like to make "Zombie" weapons. I have sold quit a few of these over the last year.


Yea, I've wanted to use quite a few over the last year. Damn liberal zombies keep breeding.


----------



## The Tourist

I don't like to go "hand-to-hand" with Zombies. I just carry Hornady Zombie Defense ammunition.

Since the threat of Zombies has gotten worse since so many have joined the DNC, I figured I had to step up my game, too.

(BTW, Hillary doesn't technically lumber because she is within the ranks of the "Undead." It's those fat ankles...)


----------



## MI.oldguy

radicaldalzero said:


> I like to make "Zombie" weapons. I have sold quit a few of these over the last year.
> View attachment 47410
> View attachment 47418
> View attachment 47426


To whom do you sell them to?.


----------



## Oddcaliber

Do I get a box of Twinkies with purchase?


----------



## Moonshinedave

As a mental exercise, lately, I've given some thought to the perfect zombie hand weapon. Since I don't exactly know what it will take to take out a zombie, I decided to go by the rules of the tv show Walking Dead, hence, puncher the brain, kill the zombie. The only rules I place on myself is no firearms, which of course would be your best bet, but then again, firearms do run out of ammo (unlike on tv where they squeeze off a thousand rounds, and always to magically have plenty more) Things I consider is:
Being heavy enough to puncher the skull, but not too heavy that it'll slow you down if you are confronted by many many zombies.
Simply being long enough to puncher the skull and kill the zombie. 
Not being designed to get stuck in the zombie's skull, you don't wanna be trying to get the weapon unlodged from one zombie while another is snapping at your neck.
Lastly, while you don't want something too heavy to swing around, you don't want something so light and fragile it will break.
Just some thoughts, I have some ideas, but so far they are just designed in my head, like I said after all it is only a mental exercise. right?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Moonshinedave said:


> As a mental exercise, lately, I've given some thought to the perfect zombie hand weapon. Since I don't exactly know what it will take to take out a zombie, I decided to go by the rules of the tv show Walking Dead, hence, puncher the brain, kill the zombie. The only rules I place on myself is no firearms, which of course would be your best bet, but then again, firearms do run out of ammo (unlike on tv where they squeeze off a thousand rounds, and always to magically have plenty more) Things I consider is:
> Being heavy enough to puncher the skull, but not too heavy that it'll slow you down if you are confronted by many many zombies.
> Simply being long enough to puncher the skull and kill the zombie.
> Not being designed to get stuck in the zombie's skull, you don't wanna be trying to get the weapon unlodged from one zombie while another is snapping at your neck.
> Lastly, while you don't want something too heavy to swing around, you don't want something so light and fragile it will break.
> Just some thoughts, I have some ideas, but so far they are just designed in my head, like I said after all it is only a mental exercise. right?


This is addressed in the book World War Z. The solution was a multi purpose tool that was part shove part battle axe called "The Lobotomizer" or Lobo.






The Russians had a much simpler solution, break out the surplus Nagants not sold and top them with bayonets.


----------



## Moonshinedave

NotTooProudToHide said:


> This is addressed in the book World War Z. The solution was a multi purpose tool that was part shove part battle axe called "The Lobotomizer" or Lobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Russians had a much simpler solution, break out the surplus Nagants not sold and top them with bayonets.


Naw, I think there are much better designs to be had than what came up when I pulled up war world Z lobo.


----------



## Old SF Guy

radicaldalzero said:


> I like to make "Zombie" weapons. I have sold quit a few of these over the last year.
> View attachment 47410
> View attachment 47418
> View attachment 47426


Pretty sure one of those will get the weeds out of your garden too....


----------



## 6811

Gin-u-wine slippy made pikes is all I need


----------



## Medic33

so you made some make shift morning stars,axe,and moonspades -great but you do know I can go to the local hardware store and buy the axe's ball bats and spades all day with know wait-right?
otherwise the stuff you made looks cool-simple but cool.
most of the zombies (-I guess that's what were really talking about here) are not actually zombies as in undead walking corpses so around here they carry guns so trying to bash one of their heads in will most likely get you shot several times.


----------



## A Watchman

Yea, I was piddling one day and after a hardware store run made a couple myself, I will post pics later. Look at this truckers tool, likely not to raise the ire of LEO.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005HAT9SM/ref=tsm_1_fb_lk


----------



## radicaldalzero

Ha ha right on!


----------



## radicaldalzero

I like to re purpose things that people discard (In most of these cases from goodwill and habitat for humanity Restore) I make a profit on the side. Win, win. These are not my choices for confrontation with hostiles. I have firearms, hell I have two 3" bore black powder cannons in my front yard that I built.


----------



## ridgerunnersurvival

Those are really cool... Now you have inspired me!


----------



## ridgerunnersurvival

PS what material did you use for the cannon barrel? Got my mind on one. even have an unwelded 3" Bore steel pipe in the garage.. Would love to learn more!


----------



## Illini Warrior

Medic33 said:


> so you made some make shift morning stars,axe,and moonspades -great but you do know I can go to the local hardware store and buy the axe's ball bats and spades all day with know wait-right?
> otherwise the stuff you made looks cool-simple but cool.
> most of the zombies (-I guess that's what were really talking about here) are not actually zombies as in undead walking corpses so around here they carry guns so trying to bash one of their heads in will most likely get you shot several times.


I don't think alot of the internet armchair zombie hunters realize that zombie - in the prepping world - usually is code for the unprepared mass sheeple hoard ....

the OP needs to move over to the Zombie Hunters Forum to get any appreciation - I've never been able to figure out whether they are preppers or rabid Walking Dead fans ...


----------



## Illini Warrior

A Watchman said:


> Yea, I was piddling one day and after a hardware store run made a couple myself, I will post pics later. Look at this truckers tool, likely not to raise the ire of LEO.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005HAT9SM/ref=tsm_1_fb_lk


if you're not familiar with the Crovel of DoomsDay Preppers fame & fortune - the guy started out with nothing but a BS idea - made it work ....

https://www.forgesurvivalsupply.com/products/crovel-extreme-iii


----------



## paraquack

While the weapons look ok, I prefer weapons that do not require to get in close proximity to the zombie.
Please read, this will explain my thoughts.
ZOMBIES
From the Paraquack book of Prepper Collected Wisdoms: 
Zombie: [note upper case Z], a ghoul or reanimated human corpse. The term Zombie, an English word is first recorded in 1819 by Robert Southey, in the form of "zombi", a Brazilian word. However the Oxford English Dictionary gives the origin of the word as West African, and compares it to the Kongo words nzambi and zumbi. While Zombies are said to be created by African or Haitian witch doctors through the use of voodoo (in New Orleans pronounced with a hard letter o after the v) rituals and voodoo drugs, no true Zombie has been found or examined by Western medical science and therefore is considered part of folklore.

However the first re-animated dead were believed to have been from Africa. In Africa, a significant number of tribes believed that a person had in fact not one but two souls. A "big" soul, which made a person who he was, his intellect, memories, his essence. He also had a "small" soul, which was responsible for the animation of the body. Witch doctors were supposedly able to reunite the "small" soul with a dead body; thereby reanimating the body but was never able to reunite the "big" soul. Therefore the reanimated body was not the person he was in life. The Prepper need not worry about the Zombie described in folklore unless a new unknown disease process comes about such as a mutated strain of Rabies or some other disease renders the human brain so damaged that the actions of the human act in such a way that they imitate the Zombie of folklore by trying to consume another non-infected living human being.

In the non-fictional reference for the modern Prepper, the 
zombie [note lower case z] is an analogous description of the unprepared [for a SHTF event] person who will wander the land looking for food and supplies to sustain them. These zombies will seek out the prepared (or Prepper) and attempt to take by any means necessary, including the killing of those PREPARED to achieve their end, survival at any cost. The zombies most feared by Preppers should be considered a more dangerous adversary (to Preppers) than the Zombie of folklore due their ability to work together for their common goal and the fact that they can react with normal speed and muscular control unless severely undernourished.

While the Zombie of folklore can only be killed or destroyed by the destruction of the Zombie brain by gunshot, crushing or impact damage or penetrating injury to the skull inflicting mortal damage to the Zombie's brain, the zombie of real concern to Preppers can be killed or mortally wounded in any of the normal manners. Extreme care must be exercised when approaching an obviously wounded zombie. The wounded zombie may play possum, possible exaggerating their wounds and pretending to no longer be dangerous to the Prepper. This is when a Prepper must be on heightened vigilance and treat a wounded zombie with all due caution as he would give a Zombie of folklore.

I also warn preppers to be wary of the zombie child or zombie mother with child. These zombies can look innocuous and therefore lull an unsuspecting prepper into feeling sorry for the zombie. The zombie could be by himself but COULD also be a scout or act as a Trojan Horse. If you are moved to share your food and water with a zombie, you might be initiating your own demise.

Some have suggested that zombies could turn to cannibalism. I suppose it is possible and has been mentioned in the bible. Given a state of extreme hunger, I feel is a possibility depending on the terrain you live in. In arid climates such as where I live, I feel most zombies will suffer dehydration and die before cannibalism becomes an issue. But eventually as food runs out, cannibalism may occur and probably will occur.


----------



## Medic33

ok so the zombies your referring to are not undead as we know like the ones that don't need to eat ,sleep , drink just shuffle around until their body fall apart, kind?
well according to medic's a-pocy-o-lips enphsycopedia zombie = any human or humanoid that is a threat so the answer is always blast it , then burn it, and try to stay away from all body fluids as much as possible so hand held in your face weapons are a last resort, the first is flame thrower which kind of works like a super soaker only sprays a flaming liquid concoction


----------



## ghostman

Went to a gunshow a few days ago and a dude there was selling legit 'Lucille' baseball bats he made himself. Genuine louieville sluggers wrapped in razor sharp barbed wire. He was selling each for $40.


----------



## KUSA

The very best zombie weapon is a Katana. It is light, fast, sharp, and can lob off the head with ease. Nothing compares.


----------



## A Watchman

KUSA said:


> The very best zombie weapon is a Katana. It is light, fast, sharp, and can lob off the head with ease. Nothing compares.


A pic?


----------



## KUSA

A Watchman said:


> A pic?


----------



## A Watchman

KUSA said:


>


Yes .... I remember now. I enjoyed this cult like classic. If you are lost here ..... Watch the Kill Bill series.


----------



## NoNewBatteries

These are cool, but I think you might have a hard time actually penetrating bone with a thin blade. 300 subsonic ammunition is my choice


----------



## Deebo

heres a little zombie killer I built at work, it may not be :the best", but I bet it would work.


----------



## Quantum Donut

all you really need is a nice Bat'leth


----------

